# Roof to Wall gaps on Cornice Returns



## krc622 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello all, I am new here. Looking for some input from the pros..

Just had a new roof put on my 1883-built Victorian Farmhouse style home. There were multiple layers of roofing on the house before, leaving some unsightly and problematic gaps at the "roof to wall" points of intersection, like the cornice returns, shown here:



















Some of this can just be cleaned up and painted. But I'm hoping to get some recommendations on how to address the gaps that were left. FYI, there is step flashing behind the siding but nothing behind the T&G beadboard, so those gaps open right into the soffit space, as shown here:



















I could put a small piece of trim board over the soffit gap, like a 1"x 2" or 1"x 4", but I would need to put this on top of, and nail it into, the T&G beadboard as backing. There is also a small piece of cove molding in the corner that would need to be negotiated, as you can see on the left in the next picture. Not sure if I should butt the trim board into the cove molding, or cut the molding out of the way and butt the new trim piece into the existing trim board:










Also, should I do anything with the jagged siding. I thought I would cut it straight about an 1" above the roof line to get it off the roofing and clean it up. I could put another piece of trim in there but my understanding is that it's best for the siding to not come in contact with the roof, and I don't want to change the appearance of the structure any more than necessary. There is step flashing behind the siding so there won't just be an opening for water, insects, squirrels, etc, to get in. Does that solution make sense?

Thanks for any input.


----------

